
Disney files 'anti-scanning' material patent to limit 3D printed Star Wars toys - dabber
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20170612-disney-files-patent-for-anti-scanning-material-that-could-kill-off-3d-printed-star-wars-toys.html
======
lwlml
Sigh.

Krylon laughs at your DRM.

